# What age did your pup start sleeping through the night?



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Our 12 week old is still waking me up with a single bark once, sometimes twice a night to be taken out. He settles fairly fast after. We walk him at 18:30, he then goes to his crate around 19:30 and I wake him to take him out for a pee at 23:00. He still wakes me at 03:30 ish each morning for another pee. I don't mind too much but wondered how long this will last. We do restrict his wateR intake after 18:00 to a drink rather than a guzzle!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Another month or 6 weeks. I would pick the water up 2 hours before bedtime.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmmm,,,,, Gunnr is 2 yrs. old and still wakes me up some nights, even though she always gets up at 4.am with me.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter is 20 months and Scarlet 12 months. She still wakes me up almost every night to go out and he usually goes with her.

Hope you have better luck than that!!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry guys but Scooby slept through (9 till 6) from us getting him at 10weeks and now Its a battle to get HIM up in the morning for a hyper dog when he's out he's so lazy when inside


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

I think we must have been very lucky. Isla was sleeping through without too many accidents by 12 weeks.


----------



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

We were lucky with Iolo. Within a couple of weeks of us getting him at 8 weeks he was sleeping through the night and now regularly goes about 12 - 14 hours before we have to drag him out from under the duvet to go to the loo!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm guessing we got lucky with Darwin as well. We got him when he was 8 weeks and he was sleeping through the night within 5 days. No accidents either. I think he's a play hard, sleep hard kind of pup


----------



## irvinaca (Aug 8, 2010)

I got Luda at 11 weeks and it was about a week until she settled down into sleeping through til 6:30. Another week or so later and she'd stopped that quick nature call and slept through til about 8:30. 

She's 5 months now and i'm often the one waking her at 9.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde was crate trained and slept through the night at 14 weeks. Guess we were lucky.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've only had Kobi about 11 days, but he has slept through the night twice. I think I had him really worn out those days, maybe. I sleep about 6-7 hours a night. He seems to be up when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer is about 6 and a half months old now and he has been sleeping through the night since about 10-12 weeks. He is crate trained. I guess I shouldn't say sleeping through the night because unless I were up all night I would never know. His crate is right next to our bed and he goes the whole night without making a peep. The first few weeks my husband and I went back to work, we are both school teachers, we felt bad for having to crate him during the day (about 6 hrs a day). So, we decided to let him up in bed with us. He only stayed up there half of the night before he crawled down and climbed in his crate! I guess we are lucky. He will fall asleep with us in bed but end up in his crate every night! He will stay in his crate at night for up to 9 hrs without whining.


----------



## wilbert (Dec 14, 2009)

I picked up my pup Wes last week aged 8 weeks. The first night I got up with him twice, on the second night once and from then on he has slept from 9 - 10 pm through till 6.30am. He sleeps in a crate but will be sleeping in a kennel when he is older and the better weather comes. He has been much easier to look after than I was expecting. He is encouraged to play and learn some basic commands but he has rules which are not flexable. Never allowed up on sofa, never allowed upstairs and never never allowed in my bed. There is some good info on here but I really have to bite my lip sometimes................


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa is about 8 months old now but I still remember every moment of the dreaded new puppy phase. It took about a week for her to finally get a full night's rest in the crate. I'm pretty sure the next night she woke us up too. Lol. It probably took a couple of weeks until we could sleep through most nights. 

Hang in there. It's tough raising a vizsla puppy let alone not getting enough sleep while doing it. But it gets better.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I was very fortunate. My puppy, Dax, was not quite 11 weeks old when we got him. He never had a problem sleeping through the night. We would put him to bed at 10:00 and not hear a peep from him until 6:30. As he got older he would sleep later. He is 5 months old now and I'm the one who wakes him in the morning.


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't really know,our pup is now 4 YEARS old and still isn't sleeping through the night.I've threatend to get him a job guarding building sites.


----------

